# GSD Mix ears help



## royalblako (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey guys, sorry if it's the wrong forum, my pups ear were fully down when he was about two months, now that hes about 4 and a half months, his ears went up by quite a bit.
i was wondering if they could go up, my friend has a gsd and her gsd ears went up when he was at 7 months, she told me that she used glue and that my pups ears were normal and actually quite good for a mixed german shepherd.
i currently dont have pictures since they are all on my camera and phone, but his ears are just a litle bit less higher than him : 








Ive talked about my parents of glueing, but they told me that it could damage his skin and fur and it was cruel somehow, they live in the appartment next to me and i wouldnt like to deceive them.
We had a german shepherd in algeria and they told me that my pups ears should go up but not fully up.
Thoughts ?
Thanks alot guys.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If you have a mixed-breed, don't glue or tape the ears. Let them do what they'll do, because they will anyway. When I was a kid, I had a GSD whose ears wouldn't go up, so I tried to glue foam curlers in there as supports.... all I did, I think, is make them fall down more! As it turned out, my dog wasn't a purebred GSD after all, but a mix with Labrador, so those ears probably wouldn't have stood no matter what I did. 

Enjoy your dog, no matter what kind of ears she has! At 4.5 months, it could go either way, they may stand on their own after teething is done. Make sure her diet is good with plenty of animal protein and nutrient value. Giving her raw, meaty bones to chew on will help.


----------

